
Alternative to Bitly - TimLeland
https://timleland.com/alternatives-to-bitly/
======
mikece
What’s the best open source project for a URL shortener? Long-term I would
rather rely on myself for something like this than someone else’s cloud
service.

~~~
TimLeland
I guess it depends on language and features you want. Here is a popular one in
php [https://polrproject.org/](https://polrproject.org/)

